# Other Animals > Other Pets >  New Half Dwarf Burmese Python

## Tofuman

My new baby feamle Half Dwarf Burm arrived a few days ago from Tom Reagan  She's a little nippy in her cage, but once she's out she's okay.

----------


## jjmorton13

Beautiful snake!

----------


## LouEmbling

Nice markings! Hope she is settling in nicely to her new home  :Smile:

----------


## poison beauties

That's going to be a very pretty female if she doesn't fade out. Likely a monster too if given the viv space.

Michael

----------

